# Basis for Temporary Residence



## RainbowWarrior2014 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, I am from the UK. I am over 65. I am currently domiciled in the Philippines. Am married to a Filipino who is living in the UK.

I once lived in SA and was married to a SA and had a daughter Both now live in the UK and are UK citizens

I have a SA girlfriend ordinarily living in SA. I wish to divorce my wife in the UK and do so in SA

Does anybody know if or how can I become domiciled in SA?

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I cannot understand two things from your description of your situation:

- Does your daughter still have citizenship or Permanent Residence for South Africa?
- Are you married now and want to divorce and then live in SA with your new girlfriend?

If yes to the second question, only once you are divorced can you apply for a type of Relative's Permit to stay with your new life partner (don't call her girlfriend).


----------



## RainbowWarrior2014 (Feb 23, 2014)

*LegalMan;*



LegalMan said:


> I cannot understand two things from your description of your situation:
> 
> - Does your daughter still have citizenship or Permanent Residence for South Africa?
> - Are you married now and want to divorce and then live in SA with your new girlfriend?
> ...


Thank you for replying

My daughter born in Kempton Park South Africa 1972, lives in the UK and has never applied for citizenship or PR in SA. Likewise her mother who did have citizenship has UK citizenship and has lived permanently in the UK since 1981. I mentioned my daughter because I emigrated to, worked, married, in SA. I lived there between 1969 and 1983. I wondered if that provided any basis for a temporary RP.

Presently, I live in the Philippines. I am separated from my wife but I wish to divorce her but here in the Philippines no divorce is allowed. This is why I have to divorce my present wife (living in the UK) from within South Africa where I want to live with my "life partner" and, once divorced, marry. 

She is 67 and I am 69. We do not have time on our side.


----------



## RainbowWarrior2014 (Feb 23, 2014)

I should add that my SA wife divorced me in 1979.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi RainbowWarrior2014

In short, I see that you wish to domicile yourself in a country where you can divorce. While SA is such a country, there doesn't seem to be a way you can apply for a temporary or permanent residence visa or permit.

Your daughter could apply, but then you'd have to wait for her to receive her permit first before you could apply through her.

Your only other option/s is/are to look at work or retirement visas.


----------

